# Great White



## OUTCAST (Jan 10, 2016)

Took 2 cancer survivors out along with my neighbor a few weeks ago. It wasn't a hard core fishing mission, I just figured we'd go out for a few hours and see if we could get a few bull reds and maybe a couple of sharks. We shoved off late, around noon. Didn't really have a plan, was just going to go until I saw birds working or nice green water. Nothing looked great, so I headed towards a spot where we hooked 4 white sharks last winter. I was just there a week prior, chumming hardcore to see if they were in, but the sandbar sharks were too thick. But yesterday it looked good. Lots of gannets diving and the water looked a hair better. So we set up, got the chum rolling and picked up 2 bull reds right off the bat. A few mins later we picked up a few sharpnose and then a couple of sandbars. About 4pm she hit. I forgot what how quick they bolt. Its the only shark that moves so fast that it leaves swirls on the surface like a manatee, and the line cuts through the water so quick it hisses. She stayed on and near the surface the whole fight and breached twice. She's no monster, definitely a juvenile...just glad to see them back. Got the hook out, tagged her and had a healthy release. I've got some video of it on my Facebook page, I'd put it up but my business name is on it.


----------



## dtala (Jan 10, 2016)

weight guess on the great white???

nice catch


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, between 250-300lbs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2016)

That sounds like a great trip. Congrats on the good release.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, it was a great day.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 11, 2016)

Didn't think there were great whites off the GA coast - neat.


----------



## Knotmuch (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm assuming the shark in the pic is dead. What do you do with them? Eat it, throw it overboard? Just curious.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jan 11, 2016)

> Got the hook out, tagged her and had a healthy release.



That's awesome.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats on the catch!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2016)

Knotmuch said:


> I'm assuming the shark in the pic is dead. What do you do with them? Eat it, throw it overboard? Just curious.



He released it alive.


Sounds and looks like a fine trip on the water!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2016)

That's a great day on the water!


----------



## LonePine (Jan 11, 2016)

Great looking trip.  Honest question; how do you remove the hook from a great white?  Always figured that you would cut the leader to release one back.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 12, 2016)

Knotmuch said:


> I'm assuming the shark in the pic is dead. What do you do with them? Eat it, throw it overboard? Just curious.



No, it was very alive.  I don't think I've eaten one since I was in high school....long time. The blood in the corner is from the hook, which was removed.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 12, 2016)

Lance45lb said:


> Great looking trip.  Honest question; how do you remove the hook from a great white?  Always figured that you would cut the leader to release one back.



Thanks! 
I know it sounds nuts, but I pulled the nose up and used a de-hooker to pop it out.  If it was any further back, I wouldve just cut it.  Luckily the hook set was right on her tongue...popped it out on the 2nd try. 
Again, I know it sounds nuts, but I want these white sharks coming back.  The last thing I want is leave a hook in one and risk killing it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## LonePine (Jan 12, 2016)

OUTCAST said:


> Thanks!
> I know it sounds nuts, but I pulled the nose up and used a de-hooker to pop it out.  If it was any further back, I wouldve just cut it.  Luckily the hook set was right on her tongue...popped it out on the 2nd try.
> Again, I know it sounds nuts, but I want these white sharks coming back.  The last thing I want is leave a hook in one and risk killing it.



You are a braver man than I am! Congrats on the amazing catch


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome catch and release!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! 

Crazy as it seems....we got another one yesterday.  Was just 2 of us on the boat so the video isn't as good, but I got a shot of it coming out of the water. Its not the greatest, was nearly impossible to take pictures and maneuver the boat at the same time. The video is on my Outcast Facebook page, I can't link it here cause of the rules.

Thanks again for the kind words, its been a great winter!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 17, 2016)

Had a friend fish offshore around St. Augustine today. Caught half a dozen cobia, but apparently the real show was when a white shark showed up and circled the boat.


----------

